# Need Advice regarding a new job opportunity



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi my name is Jake. Im currently working as a residential apprentice electrician and have been for about a year. I want to get into the industrial electrical sector. I was just offered a job as an industrial maintenance apprentice at a plant that manufactures paper towels, incontinence stuff, and tampons . I was told by the employer this job would have me mainly working alongside a mechanic on replacing bearing, hydraulics and pneumatics and replacing belts on conveyers and working on motors. The new company would also pay for my schooling whereas my current employer does not.

My question is , would it be wise to stay with my current employer doing residential work or take this new job?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nothing ventured nothing gained. You can always switch back. Personally I don’t like being at the same place that long


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Slay301 said:


> Nothing ventured nothing gained. You can always switch back. Personally I don’t like being at the same place that long


Do you think millwright/ industrial mechanic experience would be valuable in getting my foot into the door with an industrial electrical contractor?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if you want to go you should

the rest of your question probably involves pay and benefits
industrial has much deeper pockets = higher pay usually and better benefits
and much more irritating rules

you cant be self employed as early in industry as you can in resi

if you are working with a mechanic, you will actually be helping him do the heavy work
we call them multi craft ... they end up being mostly mechanics

the only electrician work on motors is connect , disconnect ,
they are not rebuilt on site, they are sent off to be repaired

mechanics do the mount , dismount , couple , uncouple
if you want to end up as a mechanic, i suspect this job will give you that opportunity
if you want to end up as an electrician .... not so much

as an electrical apprentice you want a job as a full time electrician's apprentice


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

JakeELT101 said:


> Do you think millwright/ industrial mechanic experience would be valuable in getting my foot into the door with an industrial electrical contractor?


if you want to be hired as a mechanic ? yes
other wise no


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

As others have said, know you goals. 

Then act accordingly.

Try not to burn bridges. An industrial exposure can be very valuable. IMO, a man in his 20's should try as many different types of electrical work to gain as much diversified experience as possible. If you do take this job, look around. Pay attention to how the electrical was performed.

I took a job as a maintenance electrician at a hospital for 8 months and I learned more from looking around than I did doing the work I was there to do. 

But the main this is to know your goals and act accordingly.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd go for it.
Understanding the mechanical workings of equipment is an asset. Definitely helps when trouble shooting to know if its the electrical or mechanical portion that is messing up 
You could end up with both a Millwright and Electrician ticket
As stated earlier, you can always look for another job.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Most of my day is pointing out it's a mechanical problem, when they call for an electrician,...


So knowing the mechanical side is very important.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

The schooling would be for an electrical apprenticeship or millwright apprenticeship?

As a young guy, I would try my hand at as many different things as i could. Maybe you end up liking millwrighting, and if the pay and benefits are better than what you are making now, even better.

I work industrial, and we have a mechanical division. They are completely separate entities in that they do not touch anything electrical. I would imagine at a plant it would be the same way if this job is millwrighting.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Is there licensing differences for industrial and residential electrician in your area? Are you transferring your existing apprenticeship to a new employer? Make no bones about it - you are going to be doing a lot of grunt work. That's not necessarily a bad thing. It'll give you knowledge of how your prospective job dovetails with other trades in a new environment. You didn't mention anything about your future mentors/journeypersons. Did your new boss?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Breakfasteatre said:


> The schooling would be for an electrical apprenticeship or millwright apprenticeship?
> 
> As a young guy, I would try my hand at as many different things as i could. Maybe you end up liking millwrighting, and if the pay and benefits are better than what you are making now, even better.
> 
> I work industrial, and we have a mechanical division. They are completely separate entities in that they do not touch anything electrical. I would imagine at a plant it would be the same way if this job is millwrighting.


most places around here that is true , but
some plants in my area have what is called multicraft
it includes very light electrical and nearly all mechanical
his spot may or may not include that
just based on how he described it, i felt it might


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

the "multi craft" concept is slowly expanding in my area
i suspect mills are trying to cut down on how many ppl they need and avoid one trade not working while others are
i know a few ppl who are designated multicraft, they mostly work in the trade they started at, but are expected to handle at least some work in the other trade


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks to a local auto plant - Honda - , our province has introduced an "electromechanical" technician license. It was probably a cost savings/ multi-skill development to limit # of employees. Some larger, non-auto sector businesses, are going this route for "general" maintenance people.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My first electrical job title was “systems mechanic”. That was almost 40 years ago.


----------



## donbar (Sep 21, 2010)

JakeELT101 said:


> Hi my name is Jake. Im currently working as a residential apprentice electrician and have been for about a year. I want to get into the industrial electrical sector. I was just offered a job as an industrial maintenance apprentice at a plant that manufactures paper towels, incontinence stuff, and tampons . I was told by the employer this job would have me mainly working alongside a mechanic on replacing bearing, hydraulics and pneumatics and replacing belts on conveyers and working on motors. The new company would also pay for my schooling whereas my current employer does not.
> 
> My question is , would it be wise to stay with my current employer doing residential work or take this new job?


Take the job, it will expand your career.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

I failed to mention that the new company id be interviewing for also stated that id have an opportunity to learn the electrical side of things there , they said theyd like as many multi skilled people on their team as possible. I appreciate the responses and feedback.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

ValeoBill said:


> Is there licensing differences for industrial and residential electrician in your area? Are you transferring your existing apprenticeship to a new employer? Make no bones about it - you are going to be doing a lot of grunt work. That's not necessarily a bad thing. It'll give you knowledge of how your prospective job dovetails with other trades in a new environment. You didn't mention anything about your future mentors/journeypersons. Did your new boss?


They did say id be working under a seasoned mechanic when starting there , my current company has alot of people with only 2-4 years running jobs as the lead electrician and drug abuse on the job is a problem as well at my current company. Ive been unable to find a commercial or industrial electrical contractor that would hire me which is why i think i should go work as a maintenance apprentice


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

My advice is take it. 
If they are have a mechanical section they have a electrical controls section also. Get the job as mechanic then move to electrical controls after you finish. Learn everything you can about the control aspect and you will have a job opportunity somewhere for life.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Depends on the plant. From what I've heard a lot of plants just call you maintenance and you do everything from sweeping the floor to changing bearings to programming robots. Sounds like that might be the case here. One thing to keep in mind. A lot of industrial plants, especially in house maintenance, aren't licensed or official apprenticeships. Not that a piece of paper means crap. Personally I enjoy doing mechanical as well as electrical so if I had the choice of going industrial maintenance vs pulling romex it would be a no brainer.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

mburtis said:


> Depends on the plant. From what I've heard a lot of plants just call you maintenance and you do everything from sweeping the floor to changing bearings to programming robots. Sounds like that might be the case here. One thing to keep in mind. A lot of industrial plants, especially in house maintenance, aren't licensed or official apprenticeships. Not that a piece of paper means crap. Personally I enjoy doing mechanical as well as electrical so if I had the choice of going industrial maintenance vs pulling romex it would be a no brainer.


Residential work does gets old pretty quick. At least at my company.We do mainly new construction of townhouses and theyre all the same. They expect you to roughwire the house in 2-3 days, finish the final in a day and a half and speed is prioritized over quality. So much sloppy work and alot of call backs for problems that people have with the houses we wired.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Working under a "seasoned mechanic" tells me your apprenticeship is no longer in the electrical field. Still, were I you, I'd take for now. You might just like it!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> if you want to be hired as a mechanic ? yes
> other wise no





mburtis said:


> Depends on the plant. From what I've heard a lot of plants just call you maintenance and you do everything from sweeping the floor to changing bearings to programming robots. Sounds like that might be the case here. One thing to keep in mind. A lot of industrial plants, especially in house maintenance, aren't licensed or official apprenticeships. Not that a piece of paper means crap. Personally I enjoy doing mechanical as well as electrical so if I had the choice of going industrial maintenance vs pulling romex it would be a no brainer.


Here in SC there are no unions and very few apprenticeships. Real apprenticeships.
I have worked in three manufacturing facilities since I moved here a long time ago. I was always hired as an electrician. But each job required more than electrical work and more was expected.
I worked the night shift at one plant and there were only three of us on shift. 2 mechanics and 1 electrician. We worked together. We had to. I helped them and they helped me. We worked together most all the time. I taught and I was taught and I have leaned a lot over the years. I learned things I could not learn with a contractor.
Mechanical and electrical and electronics. In fact my job title in the last plant was electronics technician.
If I were the OP I would seriously consider taking the position. He could find himself working with an electrician one day and a mechanic the next. And will have an opportunity to brighten his future.
Licensing is not required in this type of work either.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ValeoBill said:


> Working under a "seasoned mechanic" tells me your apprenticeship is no longer in the electrical field. Still, were I you, I'd take for now. You might just like it!


Mechanic can be mechanical or electrical. In fact when I topped out of my apprenticeship, I topped out as a mechanic. That was the terminology.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I would take the position in a heart beat if I were him, but I have zero interest in working residential and enjoy the multicraft type work.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I did both before I came west for 8 years.
I did all electrical repairs including programming and machine upgrades for 11 highspeed production lines. But due to production sometimes work in electrical would get slow so I did the mechanical work to pass the time on 6 of the lines. If you want to be real good in electrical controls it is important to know the mechanical operation in detail.
I'll never forget he day my boss had to go and do something, and I said I would work on it while he was gone. I ripped the whole head off of a folding machine, pulled all the gears, replaced the bearings, reassembled and timed the machine in about 4 hours. He came back after the meeting and said "are you staying tonight to finish it with me"? I said "it was done", and his jaw dropped. When I was on third shift right after my apprenticeship we were not allowed to work alone for safety reasons. I was teamed up with a mechanic so we helped each other depending on what broke and was a great learning experience.


----------



## Bourbon County (Aug 19, 2020)

There are a number of things you didn't mention; your age, your interests, income expectations, current benefits package, and so on. As mentioned before, I would imagine your pay and benefits package will be more at a paper mill than residential electrical.

Is the paper mill true multi skilled or do they have mechanics and electricians? I recently retired from an auto plant that ran true multi skilled maintenance crews. You had to have a proficiency in 5 different skill sets to be hired and they had a pretty good training program to level up areas you were lacking in. We did everything from robotics, PLC programming, machining, hydraulics/pneumatics, bearings, belts, chains, VFDs. In industry, maintenance is viewed as a necessary evil; they will never make a dime for the industry, but they can prevent or decrease the duration of breakdowns. The only true "valued added" employees are the ones that further the finished marketable product. Multi skilled makes good sense for them in cost containment. In most cases it's cheaper to have one guy that can do an adequate job in several skills than a number of specialists.

I'm sure you probably noticed that the paper industry is apparently recession proof; people still have to wipe. With interest rates increasing, many of the "experts" are predicting a sharp downturn in the housing market. In residential electrical there will always be a "trunk slammer" who will undercut your pricing.

If this paper mill is near your home, I'm sure you've noticed that stink is a natural byproduct of a mill. My grandfather worked for a paper mill for 50 years and they had a mandatory retirement age of 65; do the math on that one. I remember spending a weekend with my grandparents when I was about 5-6 years old. They lived almost within sight of the mill. I made some comment on how much it stunk to my grandfather and he said "it smells like bacon and eggs to me", it took me a long time to understand that one.

I would highly recommend taking the job at the paper mill. Any tools you can put in your toolbox will only be beneficial to you in the future. Apply yourself and take interest in any job that comes up.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been an "Electro-mechanical" Technician (multi-craft) for 30 years.

Only time I've missed any work was either when I chose to or was fired for clashing with the plant manager.

The last one I challenged the firing and recieved 11 weeks of back pay.

Around here a residential electrician carries no weight at all when looking for employment.

Illegal immigrants making very little are wiring houses, and they will be taking more jobs as they continue to flood across the border.

When we get a new hire one of the first things I tell him is, he can work here for two years and then go anywhere he wants with what he learned during that time.

I probably do a 50/50 mix of mechanical/electrical throughout my day.

A "seasoned" mechanic will know both mechanical and electrical when it comes to keeping production equipment running.

Gone are the days of "single craft" employees, businesses want "multi-craft" employees, they don't want to see the mechanic standing around saying "we need an electrician" or the electrician standing around "we need a mechanic".


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JakeELT101 said:


> I failed to mention that the new company id be interviewing for also stated that id have an opportunity to learn the electrical side of things there , they said theyd like as many multi skilled people on their team as possible. I appreciate the responses and feedback.


That sounds very good, if they're as good as their word. Any way you slice it, taking this job gets you closer to your goal than staying where you are roping houses. Now's the time to try things.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> Do you think millwright/ industrial mechanic experience would be valuable in getting my foot into the door with an industrial electrical contractor?


It would accomplish that better than you having more than one year experience as a residential Wireman. Typically, electrical contractors that specialize in wiring homes have very little upward mobility. And the fact that you say many people in your shop are acting as though they are in debt and jobs, and drug use is prevalent… Well I think that’s your answer right there.

The problem with you’re gaining employment right now in a more commercial or industrial electrical shop, is that the stark differences between roping houses and doing actual commercial industrial electrical work are vast. In fact, in many areas of the United States one can obtain a residential Weierman electricians license, which would not qualify them to do any other type of electrical work. But it sounds like the opportunity you have is not an industrial electrician position, it’s more of an industrial mechanics position. Still… Having one year plus of residential wiring under your belt and this, would make you far more attractive in the future to an electrical contractor that specializes in industrial and commercial work. 


JakeELT101 said:


> I failed to mention that the new company id be interviewing for also stated that id have an opportunity to learn the electrical side of things there , they said theyd like as many multi skilled people on their team as possible. I appreciate the responses and feedback.





JakeELT101 said:


> They did say id be working under a seasoned mechanic when starting there , my current company has alot of people with only 2-4 years running jobs as the lead electrician and drug abuse on the job is a problem as well at my current company. Ive been unable to find a commercial or industrial electrical contractor that would hire me which is why i think i should go work as a maintenance apprentice





JakeELT101 said:


> Residential work does gets old pretty quick. At least at my company.We do mainly new construction of townhouses and theyre all the same. They expect you to roughwire the house in 2-3 days, finish the final in a day and a half and speed is prioritized over quality. So much sloppy work and alot of call backs for problems that people have with the houses we wired.


 look, if you’re working in a shop that’s getting call backs from guys who are wiring homes that have 2 to 3 years experience then it’s obvious they have some serious labor problems and it may do you justice to just leave that shop for any other opportunities that exist out there rather than stay with a bunch of weasels. Because you can’t soar with eagles when you’re surrounded by weasels.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

LGLS said:


> It would accomplish that better than you having more than one year experience as a residential Wireman. Typically, electrical contractors that specialize in wiring homes have very little upward mobility. And the fact that you say many people in your shop are acting as though they are in debt and jobs, and drug use is prevalent… Well I think that’s your answer right there.
> 
> The problem with you’re gaining employment right now in a more commercial or industrial electrical shop, is that the stark differences between roping houses and doing actual commercial industrial electrical work are vast. In fact, in many areas of the United States one can obtain a residential Weierman electricians license, which would not qualify them to do any other type of electrical work. But it sounds like the opportunity you have is not an industrial electrician position, it’s more of an industrial mechanics position. Still… Having one year plus of residential wiring under your belt and this, would make you far more attractive in the future to an electrical contractor that specializes in industrial and commercial work.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice that was kind of my thinking about it as well.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bourbon County said:


> There are a number of things you didn't mention; your age, your interests, income expectations, current benefits package, and so on. As mentioned before, I would imagine your pay and benefits package will be more at a paper mill than residential electrical.
> 
> Is the paper mill true multi skilled or do they have mechanics and electricians? I recently retired from an auto plant that ran true multi skilled maintenance crews. You had to have a proficiency in 5 different skill sets to be hired and they had a pretty good training program to level up areas you were lacking in. We did everything from robotics, PLC programming, machining, hydraulics/pneumatics, bearings, belts, chains, VFDs. In industry, maintenance is viewed as a necessary evil; they will never make a dime for the industry, but they can prevent or decrease the duration of breakdowns. The only true "valued added" employees are the ones that further the finished marketable product. Multi skilled makes good sense for them in cost containment. In most cases it's cheaper to have one guy that can do an adequate job in several skills than a number of specialists.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned those things i didnt want my post to be too long and people not read it haha. Im 24, i was in the army for 4 years then i got out and started going to college. But college wasnt for me. I became interested in working with my hands and i want to learn how machinery works and how to fix it as well as how electricity works within in industrial environment . I find the whole industrial side of things very interesting. When wiring houses it seems very simple, nail boxes , run wire, strip wire, put in fixtures outlets switches. It seems like theres alot more to learn and alot more money to earn as an industrial electrician or multicraft. I currently make $16 per hour and id like to get $17 at the new job. The benefits package would definitely be better at the new job


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Take it.

that equipment has control sequence and that will sharpen your trouble shooting skills.

should be pneumatics as well. The equipment up grades will be more VFD orientation if they have old equipment.

It is up to you to keep the focus on electricity and code. Even on a construction site, can get boring just lulling wire and placing boxes. If you look at it the wrong way.

The more experience the more valuable you will be.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

JakeELT101 said:


> I should have mentioned those things i didnt want my post to be too long and people not read it haha. Im 24, i was in the army for 4 years then i got out and started going to college. But college wasnt for me. I became interested in working with my hands and i want to learn how machinery works and how to fix it as well as how electricity works within in industrial environment . I find the whole industrial side of things very interesting. When wiring houses it seems very simple, nail boxes , run wire, strip wire, put in fixtures outlets switches. It seems like theres alot more to learn and alot more money to earn as an industrial electrician or multicraft. I currently make $16 per hour and id like to get $17 at the new job. The benefits package would definitely be better at the new job


Being Army or any Branch of the military carries a lot of weight when looking for employment, at least it does were I work.

My boss is a Navy Squid.

The last five of our new hires are Veterans.

Not sure of where you are located, but we start our new mechanics at $24.00 plus benefits. Houston Texas

Don't sell yourself short, and never tell them what you are looking for in wages.

Research what others in that position are making and give them a range on the wages.

Question: "How much do you want to make?".

Your answer, "What are you offering? Well I'd like to be in the $17 to $20 range."

When asked how much did you make at the last or current job, bump it by $0.50.

They will not contact a previous employer and ask what they were paying you.

Industrial maintenance people will be needed to keep machinery going until the last drop of oil is pumped out of the ground or the Sun quits shining.

I left the electrical construction trade and went into the maintenance side, went back to school, got my Associates, now I do electrical, mechanical and PLC programming.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

You made it this far, finish your apprenticeship. Three more years will go fast. Personally, I don't think it will be that easy to get re-hired as an electrical apprentice after switching trades. Residential and commercial work is recession proof and things are going to get worse before they start to get better. I'm sure we all know people that have lost their careers when a factory shut down.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

After 20 years industrial im not sure which trade would be your best bet because a lot depends on the persons. 
You will earn higher wages industrial and the paper mill will be willing to invest more money and time in your training but you will probably never own your own business in the future. Also crashing a paper plant sucks as its a guaranteed arse chewing. 
Industrial electrical requires you to understand mechanical. Generally in these types of jobs if you can not cut it as electrical you end up mechanical and if you master both you end up in management or scada.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> You made it this far, finish your apprenticeship. Three more years will go fast. Personally, I don't think it will be that easy to get re-hired as an electrical apprentice after switching trades. Residential and commercial work is recession proof and things are going to get worse before they start to get better. I'm sure we all know people that have lost their careers when a factory shut down.


Three more years in a field that will get you no where?

If it takes you 4 years of school and on the job training to learn to wire a house, you are pretty..........

He will be making more money with better benefits in an industrial trade than he will ever be as a residential wireman.

The housing industry is already headed for a downfall.

Get out while the gettin's good.

Do you want to be crawling in attics the rest of your life?


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

wiz1997 said:


> Three more years in a field that will get you no where?
> 
> If it takes you 4 years of school and on the job training to learn to wire a house, you are pretty..........


What can I say, some of us don't want to rely on another company for income. Not sure why you are so stuck on residential work. Three years is a long time to learn commercial and industrial.

Anyways, it takes 4 years to get the piece of paper you need to eventually get the license to start your own company.

I haven't climbed into an attic in the past decade, that's what apprentices and journeyman that can't start a company are for.

When the paper mill shuts down people will still want power so they can shitpost on the internet.

The grass is always greener on the other side.



JakeELT101 said:


> My question is , would it be wise to stay with my current employer doing residential work or take this new job?


Option 3: Stay with your current employer while applying for commercial/industrial work


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> Hi my name is Jake. Im currently working as a residential apprentice electrician and have been for about a year. I want to get into the industrial electrical sector. I was just offered a job as an industrial maintenance apprentice at a plant that manufactures paper towels, incontinence stuff, and tampons . I was told by the employer this job would have me mainly working alongside a mechanic on replacing bearing, hydraulics and pneumatics and replacing belts on conveyers and working on motors. The new company would also pay for my schooling whereas my current employer does not.
> 
> My question is , would it be wise to stay with my current employer doing residential work or take this new job?


Hey Jake, are you actually in a state certified and accredited apprenticeship program?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> What can I say, some of us don't want to rely on another company for income. Not sure why you are so stuck on residential work. Three years is a long time to learn commercial and industrial.


What makes you think that someone working in residential electrical wiring isn’t working for another company for income? Not for nothing… But by and large the reason why residential electricians make so little money is because practically anyone with a pair of lineman’s can do it. Sure, there are plenty of electricians who have never ever Wired a home, but can program VFD‘s and motor starters blindfolded… But there isn’t and never has been any shortage of residential Weierman because the reality is new work residential is an entry-level position.

I’ve made a post asking the OP if they are actually an apprentice because I’m curious if he is simply just a helper or a new employee who was hired by an electrical contractor. Because they love to throw the word apprentice around when it is not applicable and there is no actual apprenticeship program. The OP mentioned nothing about schooling in his current position.



> Anyways, it takes 4 years to get the piece of paper you need to eventually get the license to start your own company.
> 
> I haven't climbed into an attic in the past decade, that's what apprentices and journeyman that can't start a company are for.


Are you sure about that? Because there are quite a few company owners who do nothing but climb attics, muddy crawl spaces, and perform all the labor themselves. What are they for?


> When the paper mill shuts down people will still want power so they can shitpost on the internet.
> 
> The grass is always greener on the other side.


You’re not wrong, but sometimes the grass is actually greener on the other side.


> Option 3: Stay with your current employer while applying for commercial/industrial work


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Its definitely not a state certified apprenticeship. 


LGLS said:


> Hey Jake, are you actually in a state certified and accredited apprenticeship program?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> Its definitely not a state certified apprenticeship.


Well then that’s all the more reason for you to jump ship.

And just a word of advice Jake. Don’t call yourself an apprentice when you aren’t one especially when you’re asking questions about something as important as your future and your career. Because if you’re not putting out accurate information, you’re not gonna get back accurate advice. (You know garbage in garbage out?)


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Ive had many people at my own company say the same exact thing to me “ its a good place to learn but i wouldnt stay here forever if i were you” My company calls lead electricians “mechanics” and the apprentices “ helpers” and i think out of the 40 or so employees theres only maybe 1 or 2 license master electricians and 1 person with their journeyman license.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Well then that’s all the more reason for you to jump ship.
> 
> And just a word of advice Jake. Don’t call yourself an apprentice when you aren’t one especially when you’re asking questions about something as important as your future and your career. Because if you’re not putting out accurate information, you’re not gonna get back accurate advice. (You know garbage in garbage out?)


I didnt know the terminology made that much of a difference, but ill keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> I didnt know the terminology made that much of a difference, but ill keep that in mind in the future.


 Well it does Jake it does make a difference. Do you see in order to be an apprentice you have to get into an approved program, and there is generally A minimum qualification and standards,…unless you are in the ABC program, which barely in my humble opinion qualifies as an apprenticeship, it’s competitive, and it has a career track attached to it. In other words it’s a real job and not a Mc job disguised as a legitimate program.

just getting a job with an electrical contractor doing residential new wiring as a helper does not an apprentice make. Now if you had posted in post number one I’m a helper for an electrical contractor wiring new houses and I wonder if I should take some other job… It would’ve been a resounding yes from everyone.

Good luck with this future endeavor.

Peace out brother stay safe.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

JakeELT101 said:


> Its definitely not a state certified apprenticeship.


Disregard my previous comments, LGLS is right about everything. Your current company is playing games. I would take the offer in a heartbeat and never look back.

Good luck!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> Its definitely not a state certified apprenticeship.


You just answered your own question. You may be learning, but you are not building hours for an apprenticeship and subsequent licensing. This is your chance. Take it.


----------



## JakeELT101 (Sep 19, 2021)

Not to keep this thread going on forever but,

I just went to the interview they said id be starting as a machine operator for a few months while going to tech school before working with a mechanic. I expressed my interest in working in the controls department. They basically said that in time i would be able to move into controls if i show aptitude for it and take some classes to understand the basics of VFDs and plc programming. When i went into the plant i saw all the different machinery and robots and and conveyers and the cable trays and conduit running everywhere. It showed me how little i really know about everything and how much i still have to learn.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

JakeELT101 said:


> Not to keep this thread going on forever but,
> 
> I just went to the interview they said id be starting as a machine operator for a few months while going to tech school before working with a mechanic. I expressed my interest in working in the controls department. They basically said that in time i would be able to move into controls if i show aptitude for it and take some classes to understand the basics of VFDs and plc programming. When i went into the plant i saw all the different machinery and robots and and conveyers and the cable trays and conduit running everywhere. *It showed me how little i really know about everything and how much i still have to learn.*


You'll never stop learning your entire career. Right up until the day you retire.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

…


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JakeELT101 said:


> Not to keep this thread going on forever but,
> 
> I just went to the interview they said id be starting as a machine operator for a few months while going to tech school before working with a mechanic. I expressed my interest in working in the controls department. They basically said that in time i would be able to move into controls if i show aptitude for it and take some classes to understand the basics of VFDs and plc programming. When i went into the plant i saw all the different machinery and robots and and conveyers and the cable trays and conduit running everywhere. It showed me how little i really know about everything and how much i still have to learn.


Might be a blessing in disguise. I know personally it was operators input that helped me out on breakdowns. I would ask the operator exactly what happened and did he or she know what was wrong.
In many cases they would point out the problem saving me time. I always tried to work with the operator and sometimes even had the operator help me out.
I would hope they are not blowing smoke up your ass. But I did know several operators that came into maintenance and turned out to be a good fit in the maintenance dept.
You really have nothing to loose as you could always fall back into what you are doing now.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

wcord said:


> I'd go for it.
> Understanding the mechanical workings of equipment is an asset. Definitely helps when trouble shooting to know if its the electrical or mechanical portion that is messing up
> You could end up with both a Millwright and Electrician ticket
> As stated earlier, you can always look for another job.


I once applies for a job and during the interview they asked me tons of mechanical questions. Mid way through the interview I said; "Did I apply for the right position, I thought I was applying to be an electrician." They said they know you're an electrician, and we hire electrians that do both. They said it's easier to teach an electrician mechanical, than a mechanic to do electrical. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

